

Show HN: merging RTS and web strategy gaming in new blend - Nebula 44 - arturaz

We have launched our startup: MMO strategy game that can be played in your browser. Not very unique from first sound, but the fun hides in the gameplay which tries to blend RTS and web strategy genres.<p>Feedback on the site design and game impressions are very welcome!<p>Some of game features include:<p>* Powerful trading system that allows people to exchange in-game currency (creds) for game resources.<p>* Real-time real-world based movement system that allows players to interact while travelling, making our game akin to classic RTS genre. This also allows interesting gameplay possibilities like piracy or embargo.<p>* Beautiful combat replays that can be slowed down to analyze battle tactics.<p>* Units that can be specialized to your liking and strategies, ensuring you will never meet an identical enemy.<p>* Real-time in-game chat system and forums for player cooperation and help.<p>You can try Nebula 44 out at http://www.nebula44.com/<p>Thanks!
======
treme
did you guys consider eliminating login phase to decrease bounce rate?

------
willvarfar
very nice :)

something to consider: rather than needing a sign-up, let player play straight
away in some simple sandbox way and get them to register to continue after 5
minutes of play or something

~~~
arturaz
We haven't considered exactly this, but single sign on login is on its way.

Thanks for the idea!

